# Cool vids



## 4DMNYC (Aug 5, 2004)

http://www.serpentracers.com/rc/4DMNYC/video

Check it out, cool Mini-T race, and a couple of others.
:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks those were nice! I like the music on the Mini T race!!!!


----------



## 4DMNYC (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks dude, glad you liked em', it was my first stab at video editing,
It's actualy quite fun, especialy when it's raining and I can't run my rc's..
I'll put some more up soon :thumbsup:


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

CRAP! my piece of junk puter wont play em... I need to build a good system to get to see neet stuff.
But if Bud says they are good I BELIEVE! 

I have some AWSOME VHS footage tape her at the track ID LOVE to get on my site.. so I need to lkearn <--- Syntax ERROR too many fingers on the KEYBOARD!
Puters... just gota love em & leave em for better, newer, faster, + more POWER!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I hear ya -- I have to build a new computer every 2 years - just to keep up!


----------



## 4DMNYC (Aug 5, 2004)

If you have XP..you can buy software called Pinnacle Studio 9...it's only $70.00 bux,
and it's amazing. You can cut sceens, add effects & music and a ton of other stuff. Then you can save them in any format you want, MPEG, quicktime,ect...and if your movies are 16mb or less, there's alot of sites out there that will host them for free.......


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

too bad the vids dont work, would like to see them.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

wont work says website down. would rlly like to see them.


----------

